

AppEngine Tuning - Schlemiel, you're fired &laquo; point7 - kristianp
http://point7.wordpress.com/2011/09/10/appengine-tuning-schlemiel-youre-fired/

======
bemmu
I wonder about the relationship between "total instances" and "active
instances". I always have <1 active instances, but somehow end up having 2-3
"total instances".

~~~
Emlyn
It turns out I think that you get billed for active instances + your min idle
instances, or total instances, whichever is less. I need to update the story
to reflect that.

